# How to drive in Cairo



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A great piece 


View Article


----------



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> A great piece
> 
> 
> View Article


Brilliant article, I am looking forward to putting it into practice )))


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> A great piece
> 
> 
> View Article


Well written!! 
I would also add:
~ if you see a pedestrian trying to cross the road, don't stop! ... nobody stops! ... also, the pedestrian is not expecting you to stop and if you do then you break the "RULE"... this creates panic, the pedestrian had calculated your car speed as well as the one of all other cars and bikes around him so if you stop you are introducing an anomaly in the standard road crossing "metrics" causing the pedestrian a status of extremely dangerous confusion...

also... cars around and behind you won't understand what are you doing and will end up by pushing the breaks or accelerating hysterically... the advise... DON'T stop, keep going and you will see that all will look fluid ....

I have personally failed many times to respect the above rule and and was ashamed cause of the dangerous situation I was generating ... it took me some time to fit well into the equation but when I started to apply the rule it made the driving smoother ;-)

Note:same rule has to be applied if the pedestrian is crossing on the rare, white once, grey now, crossing lines.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxMarinochka (Sep 2, 2013)

no rules at all )))
just try to relax, dont stop )))and enjoy the action movie
i am blonde, when local people look at me while i am driving they going crazy


----------

